# HAGERS show up date



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing that most of the current info was added to an older thread I've decided to do kind of a more pic thing of the show so you did not have to weed through the other thread. i have some pics of when folks where actually in the pics to show folks the hall was not empty as some wanted to see these pics. Also some different pics and also the new Acucraft 1 1/2 inch scale loco which is quite nice. BTW RLD had a price of $3500 for this loco. Had I had my pick up there it problably would have gone home with me. Enjoy the pics. Later RJD










This really a cool looking loco and has some nice feaures. Down side was the LEDs are a blueish looking instead of a nice white. 




























Now here is a nice combo



















Now we have the welded rail train operationg on the Mesa Grande Rairoad. Neat train.


















This was the addtion to the RR I'd never seen before neat.









I think this belongs to REX









Live steamers doing there thing









Here is Larry Herget getting his SP Day light ready


















Now here is a new twist. A loco that is run buy using a loco console and is remote control plus it has a TV camra so you can watch where you are running









Here is the console. Kids loved to run this and also blow the whistle.









Here is what you see from the console.



















And one just never knows who will end up in your camera sight. What a pair. It was fun tho to see some of the folks that I've converse with on the forum. Great to meet you folks at last. Glade Mark made it home ok and glade I got to chat with ya.








And one shot of some folks. I did enjoy. Even met Rick who was from my home town of years ago. We live only a couple of blocks from one another and never knew it. Small world. Enjoy the pics. later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Up Date. I do enjoy the pictures you guys post 

AT one time I did entertain the idea of a 7.5 guage layout. I was thinking how kewl it would be to switch cars around that size. I was thinking of a remote unit for the engine. I really did't think of riding it. I was going to run it just like we do our 1:29 stuff 

As always money was a issue.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a good thing JJ I do not live any closer to my brother as I would have bought the engine. We are build a 7 1/2 gage RR at his house. I have an F7 for now and it stays at his place. Can't afford to do the G and 7 1/2 but as long as he is furnishing the materials to build I help. Here are a couple of shots building 150 ft of track last week at his place. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 
do you know where your brother gets his rail from? 
Is that a rail bender in the curved photo? 
thanks


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I see a new project for Marty.. LOL 

Marty you got the land now you just have to find the $$$'s


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: My bother has the rail made up in Iowa. It's all aluminum. You should have bought the loco from RLD







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 
I've always been interested, and now with a shop ,welder and grandkids to run them,,OHHHH!!!!!! I said too much.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, there goes the neighborhood if Marty gets into the big big trains bye bye G-scale Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I pack the van full of G gauge trains to run at Marty's Battery Powered Steam up..... If he goes 7.5 inch, I'll need to get a trailer and a big dismal pickum up truck to haul it all.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 01 Jul 2010 09:10 PM 
Well, there goes the neighborhood if Marty gets into the big big trains bye bye G-scale Hah LOL Regal 

Yup that is exactly what happened to Terry Liesegang. He got the 7.5 bug Now he is out riding the rails at Adobe Mountian Rail road park









It's worse than Live Steam Fever


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you thought G scale is work wait till you do the 7 1/2 worse than working for a real RR







. It's hard to believe that you can buy the switch components cheaper than what you pay for a built up AC no 6 switch. You better call Robbie and have him ship you that loco.







It's nice. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
Thanks for the additional pictures. 

In the 14th picture, what type cars are the silver and red passenger cars behind the heavyweights? If they are MTH cars, do you have any more pictures of them with the heavyweights?
Thanks,

JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to become a gazzillionaire and have both scales!! Always wanted property in the country and a ride on running around the property over hill and dale and rivers or creek beds!! I'm a dreamer though! Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim those are MTH cars and are the freedom train ones. Ray is the one who owns them and runs them most of the time at the shows. I will have to go back and see if I have any more pics of the cars. May have some from the Dolton show. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ your pictures came out great thanks for posting







And you and your brothers RR is off the hook







When can i come play?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick when ever you get the urge to come and play lets us know and we will be up and running.







. You can bet we will have a good time. Later RJD


----------

